# Early morning



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*The fish did not start to move till after midnight when the tide started to move. Did not see a single fish from 10:00 to 12:00. Water was stained but doable. Wind also kicked up around midnight from the North.As soon as the incoming started, so did the fish. Quality was pretty good with 3 in the 20 inch range.*


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Nice fish Terry !!!


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Elliot had plenty of company. Saw five other rigs out last night, but most went home too early.


----------



## bigmike2010 (Jul 13, 2012)

Oh Yeah! Way to hang with them Terry...I wanted to go about 3am this morning but it was super foggy and I was going to hit a new spot. Decided against it. Nice Report :thumbsup:


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Mike, 3AM would have been perfect. I loaded up at 1:30 and should have stayed, but had some obligations this morning.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Terry 
I heard there were a few out on my side last nite too(Spring Break in Mobile)


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Ahh, Marc that explains it. One of those take a number nights to get on a beach.


----------



## LopeAlong (May 23, 2011)

I hate being MIA! This is killing me


----------

